# Basic Herding Instinct!



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Took my babies out today to get them Herding Instinct tested, and 
now "Bahstun" 10 mths old and "Birdie" a tiny 8 mths old are Herding Instinct Certified!!

We go to Red Creek Farm http://www.redcreekfarm.com and work and train under Jon Tholkes and his wife Carol Anne Bailey-Tholkes. Carol Anne and her dad, Hubert Bailey, who was out too, have trained border collies for a LONG time!!

I was very proud of my babies, they showed great instinct and drive even while receiving corrections when needed.
Now, I have to commit to working them and their older "brother" Mister T.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

congrats. it's a very satisfying to see that they can still do their jobs.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Thanks 
Herding has got to be my most favorite activity to do with the dogs, although therapy comes in a close second.
And it's always a lot of fun to see die-hard Bordie Collie people comment on "WoW!! German Shepherds can still herd!!"
I love my trainers too. They helped me train for an HT and a PT on my girl Evie a few years back. Should be fun to work on training 3 now!! AHH!!!!


----------

